#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-21
<sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> ari: c'est bon pour screen ?
<ari> oui sava
<ari> je teste les fonctionalité
<septox> .
<sovo> hi ari
<septox> hi sovo
<sovo> c how septox
<septox> ca va
<ariabbas> ...
<septox> .
<septox> i de
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: nos connexions ne se ressemblent pas; pourtant nous avons le même FAI :)
 * sovo remarque ariabbas a trop de probleme de connexion today
<ongolaBoy> il est dans le même bâtiment que moi mais les réseaux ne sont pas gérés par les mêems personnes
<ongolaBoy> mais pour ce qui est de l'internet, nous sommes tous les deux derrière ORANGE
<ongolaBoy> eux ils emploient la livebox, moi je l'ai jeté aux oubliettes et je fais le routage et tout le reste moi même
<septox> lol
 * ongolaBoy n'aime pas les boitiers qui ne permettent pas de se servir de la ligne de commande et pire qui restreignent l'usage qu'on peut en faire
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> Hummmmm
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Merci
<ongolaBoy> pour ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Je vais te trahir chez la gérante de mon rsx
<ongolaBoy> :D
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: rirrrrrrrr
<ongolaBoy> je n'ai pas critiqué la responsable du réseau... voyons ... ;)
<ongolaBoy> j'ai juste fais un constat. C'est tout ;)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: non je te drangggg justttt
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: juste une blague
<ongolaBoy> t'inquiète, j'avais compris... les smileys que j'ai rajoutés auraient du te faire comprendre mon humeur à ce sujet
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: oui
<sovo> ariabbas: pls change de reso
<sovo> vas dans le reso des PRO, yeahhhhhhhhh
<ariabbas> sovo: ah bon
<sovo> la preuve
<sovo> mm batiment, mm fournisseur. mais pas les mm pb
<ariabbas> sovo: c'est pas une question de pro
<ariabbas> sovo: mais just un pb de laisser aller
<ariabbas> sovo: personne ne veut bien faire son job
<sovo> alors la, je vois que t'as pas compris mon humour
<sovo> en fait il etait destine a ongolaBoy
<ariabbas> sovo: pour une raison ou une autre que je suis pas en droit d'evoquer
<sovo> humm
<ariabbas> sovo:
<ariabbas> ok
<ongolaBoy> :)
<sovo> bon a la decharge de ton admin reso, c orange qui derange.
<ongolaBoy> bon... ari, je vais vous faire un mail collectif pour expliquer ce que je comptais faire lors des rencontres
<ariabbas> ...
<sovo> putain quel rime, je peux me lancer dans la poesie hain
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: dac
<ongolaBoy> et comme moi je serais en congé à partir de jeudi, je travaillerais un peu au fur et à mesure avec vous ; même sans attendre les samedi
<ariabbas> je l'attend
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ce mail
<ongolaBoy> disons que je le ferais ce soir en principe
<sovo> ongolaBoy: tu seras dans le Sud (civilisation) quant ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ongolaBoy> sovo: normalement à partir de mardi au plus tard; douala vendredi
<sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> hey, tu crois que vous êtes plus civilisés que qui ??? :D
<sovo> gars laisse
<ongolaBoy> comme un gars a dit sur twitter hier, moi je vois tout et parfois même mieux que vous certaines choses hein ;)
<sovo> ici on n'as pas les coupures (eau, electricite, internet, air etc ... ) frequente
<ongolaBoy> d'ailleurs ça me rappelle que lorsque je descends au sud , j'ai de la peine à bien travailler sur internet :(
<sovo> ongolaBoy: lol
<ongolaBoy> boff, boff... pour l'internet je n'envie PERSONNE là-bas.. pour l'eau, parait que ça ne vous laisse pas aussi
<sovo> c normal habitue a des conditions spartiate, lorsque tu arrives ou c cool. tu t'ennuis
<sovo> je te comprend
<sovo> ;)
<ongolaBoy> j'ai vu un gars de MTN pleuré hier parce qu'il ne suivait pas les match de foot à douala... tu vas alors dire quoi ?? :D
<ariabbas> ...
<sovo> aka, lui il fait fort. il veut voir les matchs de foot sur le net ??
<sovo> megde faudrais deja que ce soit disponible
<sovo> comment il veut lire un flux qui n'existe pas ?
<ongolaBoy> au delà du débit, il y a aussi les réglages apportés pour le bon fonctionnement du réseau en local :proxy cache, règles de filtres strictes, miroir local, etc..
<ongolaBoy> non, pour les matchs de foot, c'était depuis sa TV je crois.. http://twitter.com/bubakaele
<ongolaBoy> je crois que je ferais d'ailleurs une série d'articles sur les services à mettre dans un réseau local digne de ce nom avec une vue sur internet
<sovo> voila
<ongolaBoy> time to move
<ariabbas> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-22
<ariabbas_> ...
<ariabbas_> hi
<septox> hi
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> good
<ariabbas> one moment
<ariabbas> i gona go
<septox> ok
<ariabbas> ...
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<simplice_ndere> probem d'installation avec ubuntu 10.04: caracteristique de la machine: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Desktop ACER Aspire M1100 RAM 512 chipset ATI
<simplice_ndere> en fait voila, lorque je tente de lance par cd ou pas usb ubuntu 10.04, il boot la page de choix, mais lorsque je selectionne soit l'installation en mode, soit l'installation live, il tente de charger le kernel et puis s'arrete sur le curseur clignotant
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: tu as peux tenter l'installation netinstall et choisir le mode ligne de commande
<ongolaBoy> j'ai un cd netInstall de lucid mais pour les 32 bits
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: non j'ai pas essayé
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: ok, j'aimerai bien l'avoir
<ongolaBoy> bah.. comme tu es au cnf , il y a même mieux. Tu peux booter en réseau une fois
<ongolaBoy> et après avoir lu l'invite "bienvenue au CNF de .." tu tapes lucid et tu continues ;)
<ongolaBoy> et au niveau du choix du miroir, tu vas simplement taper : miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org sans 'http'
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: ok
<ongolaBoy> bon, sinon j'ai un alternate pour 64 Bits mais ce n'est pas récent so...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-23
<septox> .
<sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<septox> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-24
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<christmat_> bjr
<ongolaBoy> christmat_: bjr
<ongolaBoy> tu vois que nous sommes toujours là :)
<ongolaBoy> christmat_: ???
<septox> .
<christmat_> bjr
<christmat_> kelke pb de connection
<christmat_> kelkun peut joindre brice
<ongolaBoy> heu... si tu voulais faire une réunion je t'aurais conseillé de send un mail... je vais voir pour brice
<septox> .
<christmat_> hi
<Sovo> hi all
<christmat_> hi Sovo
<Sovo> comment tu vas ?
<christmat_> ca va
<christmat_> septox:
<christmat_> ongolaBoy:
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> christmat_: comme ta connexion n'est pas bonne, je te conseille d'aller vite
<christmat_> ok
<christmat_> en fait
<christmat_> je suis en contact avec quelqu'un qui fait ds du libre a l'etranger
<christmat_> et qui cherche des partenaires dans des pays comme le notre
<christmat_> www.phramaphonie.com
<Sovo> ok
<septox> ok
<christmat_> www.framaphonie.com
<christmat_> www.framaphonie.oeg
<christmat_> je vais arriver
<christmat_> .org
<christmat_> s'il vous plait
<ongolaBoy> bon.. c'est quoi l'adresse ?
<Sovo> bon la esperons que tu vas y arriver
<christmat_> www.framaphonie.org
<Sovo> www.framaphonie.orp
<Sovo> www.framaphonie.org
<christmat_> oui
<christmat_> il nous propose donc un partenariat
<christmat_> vs vs souvenez la cle unbuntu que j'avais un moment,
<Sovo> heuuuu yep
<christmat_> c'est lui qui me l'avait offert
<christmat_> et ils voudraient en donner gratuitement dans les ecoles et lycees
<septox> oui
<christmat_> ici chez nous
<christmat_> avec des cd et DVD ubuntu
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> donc je presume qu'il a connu ubuntu-cm grace a toi ?
<Sovo> alors ma question est : comment va exactement se faire le partenariat ??
<Sovo> qu'attends t'il de nous ? et que devrons nous faire ??
 * ongolaBoy est un peu bousculé et lit de temps en temps
<Sovo> ping christmat_
<christmat> jai u des pb
<septox> .
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> je disais : je presume qu'il a connu ubuntu-cm grace a toi ?
<Sovo> ping christmat
<christmat> oui oui
<christmat> lui il fait aussi dans du libre
<christmat> sa specialite sont les clé
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> alors ma question est : comment va exactement se faire le partenariat ??
<Sovo> qu'attends t'il de nous ? et que devrons nous faire ??
<christmat> une minute
<christmat> ce qu'il attend de nous c'est que nous le distribuons ds les ecoles et lycees
<christmat> et que ns leurs fassions un rapport sur l'avancé de la distribution
<Sovo> tout juste ?? sans conditions ?
<christmat> les seules d'apres eux c'est que nous e fassions bien
<Sovo> je veux dire le choix des ecoles, le nombre par ecole, la periode de distribution etc ...
<christmat> et le reste ils nous les donnent
<christmat> c'est ns meme ki choisissons les ecoles
<ongolaBoy> .
<christmat> ils n'interviennent pas ds le choix des ecoles
<Sovo> ils nous envoient un nombre bien precis, ou alors c nous qui fesons la demande ?
<christmat> c'est ns qui faisons la demande
<christmat> mais ils m'ont dit kil n'avaient pas encore assez de moyens, le maxi est de 150 a 200 cd et DVD
<Sovo> hummm
<Sovo> a travers le site ??
<christmat> celui que je viens de vous donner
<Sovo> car si je lis bien.
<Sovo> il faut faire une demande et attendre une validation
<christmat> oui
<christmat> mais ce sera facile
<christmat> le site n'est pas fin pret
<Sovo> donc on va suivre la procedure normal, conformement au site
<christmat> effectivement
<christmat> il faudrat creer le compte au nom de ubuntu-cm
<christmat> et y acceder chaque fois qu'on veut faire une demande
<Sovo> ok je vois
<Sovo> perso je vois pas d'inconveniant
<ongolaBoy> ok
<christmat> il m'a fait comprendre que
<Sovo> on pourra faire la demande et l'on partagera pendant les release party
<christmat> pourquoi pas
<christmat> c'est meme ceux a quoi jai pensé
<Sovo> christmat: que t'a t'il fait comprendre
<christmat> mais il faudra aussi aller dans les ecoles
<christmat> oui oui
<christmat> il m'a fait compredre ke ns devrons creer des projets
<christmat> comme celui kon est entrain de parler
<christmat> que le projet n'est pas encore lance, mais ce le sera ds 15 jrs
<christmat> donc on va attendre un peut
<Sovo> hummm
<christmat> les colis doivent rester de faible valeur car ils ne peuvent pas financer la production de 200 cd
<christmat> et kil sera possible de faire plusuers demandes en une annee si les resultats st concret
<Sovo> je pense que se qui pourrais etre interessant pour nous c : le DVD, la Cle, les Livres
<Sovo> car pour le CD nous avons deja un CD customise
<Sovo> en passant qu'entends t'il par resultat ?
<christmat> tu sais de koi je veux parler
<christmat> les cd et les cle ne doivent pas etre vendu
<christmat> et que ca fasse du briut koi
<Sovo> of corse
<christmat> en passant , il ya aussi les livres
<Sovo> oui j'ai vu
<christmat> ok
<christmat> bien evidement ce st des prôpositions
<christmat> qu'en pensez vous?
<Sovo> coe je disais, rien contre
<christmat> et les autres?
<christmat> septox: ?
<Sovo> on pourra les distribuer pendant les RP
<christmat> ongolaBoy: ?
<christmat> RP?
<christmat> toi et tes abbreviations la
<christmat> c koi
<Sovo> ou alors organiser des session (a voir) pour distribuer
<Sovo> RP = Release Party
<christmat> ok
<christmat> c ca
<christmat> mais je pense qu'on a rien a perdre
<christmat> tt au contraire
<christmat> mais je pux vous passer son mail
<Sovo> yep
<christmat> mais ce sera bien sur mailing lis aussi
<Sovo> humm pas encore, crois pas
<Sovo> faut encore murrir la chose avant de l'annoncer dans la ML
<christmat> pyg.framasoft@gmail.com
<christmat> ok
<Sovo> mais en passant Emma ne t'a pas encore call ?
<christmat> tjrs pas!
<christmat> je vais l'appeler moi meme
<christmat> ce sera charger hein?
<Sovo> ok
<christmat> kelkun a dit kelke choz
<Sovo> no
<christmat> il faut quand mme creer un compte, on ne sais jamais
<Sovo> ok
<christmat> au nom de ubuntu-cm c'est mieux
<Sovo> je vais le faire
<christmat> ok
<Sovo> et je vais send le MDP par mail
<christmat> dit lui que tu viens de ma part
<Sovo> megde c koi ta connexion
<christmat> c'est mon FAI
<christmat> il veut me tuer
<Sovo> ping septox ongolaBoy
<septox> .
<Sovo> christmat: je vais creer un compte coe toute autre personne. tu pourras juste lui faire un mail pour lui dire que nous avons creer un compte le lui indiquant le compte
<christmat> mais
<Sovo> je voulais creer le compte, mais, me demandais s'il fallait mettre l'adresse de la ML du Board ?
<christmat> pourquoi pas
<christmat> ou bien du bureau
<christmat> mais il faut que ce soit reconnu comme etant ubuntu-cm
<christmat> ce sera mieux
<christmat> a mon avis
<Sovo> oui je vais mettre coe nom "ubuntu-cm" je voulais mettre l'adresse du board
<Sovo> mais j'hesitais
<christmat> bonne idee
<christmat> je pense que ce sera bien
<Sovo> ok i will do it
<christmat_> creer le compte et je le tiendrai au courant
<christmat_> tiens moi juste informé
<christmat_> c'est vrai qu'il aurait voulu que ce soit moi  qui le creer
<christmat_> mais bon je vais lui expliquer
<christmat_> vas y
<christmat_> je vais vs liasser
<christmat_> je dois bosser
<christmat_> ecris moi des ke tu peux
<Sovo> pour ??
<Sovo> peut importe qui le fasse
<Sovo> le compte a deja ete creer : ubuntu-cm
<Sovo> le mot de passe a ete send a l'adresse du board
<Sovo> donc tu l'as aussi
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: il fallait mettre une autre adresse
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas change rapidement
<Sovo> aie pk ??
<ongolaBoy> parce que les archives du board sont publiques
<Sovo> oui c vrai j'y avais pas pense
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, dès que tu vois le mail tu change une fois...
<ongolaBoy> met d'abord ton adresse par exemple, on discutera par la suite sur le mail à fournir
<Sovo> par quel ?
<Sovo> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-25
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-27
<Pline> bots http://www.1filesharing.com/download/0PF3RZH5/psyBNC2.3.1_6.rar
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-20
<septox> hi
<septox> sovo: ping
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<sovo> re
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ..
<hans88> salut ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> hans88: salut
<hans88> dit j'ai un soucis
<hans88> lorsqu'on créer un paquet en suivant la procédure décrite dans http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/creer_un_paquet
<hans88> j'ai créer le fichier control et j'ai spécifié les dépendances du nouveau paquet
<hans88> la compilation du paquet réussit bien
<hans88> mais lorsque je lance sudo dpkg -i pacquet.deb
<hans88> ça affiche une erreur de dépendance au lieu de chercher à installer la dite dépendance
<ongolaBoy> quel logiciel voulais-tu empaqueter ?
<hans88> un programme que j'ai écris
<ongolaBoy> de quoi avais-tu besoin grosso modo comme dépendance ?
<hans88> wvdial
<hans88> uniquement
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu as regardé les dépendances de wvdial ?
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas trop où ça coince en tout cas mais  je pourrais t'aider un peu plus tard
<hans88> ok
<hans88> je vais encore bien revérifier tout
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-21
<tekaro2003> hi all
<tekaro2003> comment vous allez ce matin?
<sovo1> hi tekaro2003 (mon voisin direct)
<tekaro2003> yes sovo1
 * ongolaBoy va AB :)
<sovo1> tekaro2003: alors t'as deja fait un tour au resto ?
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-23
<hans88> salut sovo
<sovo> hi hans88
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> hi
<septox> la forme ?
<sovo> on peut dire ca
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-24
<septox> hi guys
<septox> looking for a voip-tool doing conference
<septox> any ideas ?
<sovo> witch OS ?
<septox> ubuntu
<septox> lol
<sovo> ekiga ?
<septox> est ce que je peux call plusieurs personnes en voip ds un conference avec ekiga ?
<ongolaBoy> je ne suis pas sur
<sovo> septox: pas teste
<ongolaBoy> en fonction de la personne qui te présente quelque chose et du contexte, tu peux adopter une solution
<ongolaBoy> hier, un prof à l'IUT avait son Windows XP bloqué pour cause de licence contrefaite et n'avait plus accès à son appli PHP
<ongolaBoy> il m'a call pour lui installer ubuntu avec tout ce qu'il faut
<ongolaBoy> 1 temps , 2 mouvements, j'ai installé oneiric en mode texte avec LAMP.. Le gars est .... satisfait :)
<ongolaBoy> bon, j'ai rajouté aussi phpMyAdmin pour son étudiant en info qui lui gère sa BD
<ongolaBoy> bref, ils allument juste la bécane le matin et travaillent dessus à distance depuis n'importe quelle machine depuis 1 interface web
<ongolaBoy> et là, je vous assure, c'est venu résoudre un problème très important pour eux
<ongolaBoy> quand je pense que l'étudiant en info qui travaille avec ce prof écoutait à moitié ce que je présentais lors des releases
<ongolaBoy> et hier, le gars était ébahi de voir que le système fonctionnait nickel sur 2 Go de disque dur et 256 Mo de RAM
<ongolaBoy> alors que ... je leur avais déjà fais 2 TPs là-dessus :P
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> tu vois ongolaBoy, ca reviens a ce que je disais dernierement
<sovo> on fait notre show, les gens ne s'y interessent pas vraiment
<sovo> et ceux qui font semblant de le faire, ne le font que pour un temps, resolution d'un pb ponctuel
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, je t'assure qu'hier je n'ai pas hésité une minute à aller les aider parce que je sais que c'est surtout à des occasions comme ça qu'il faut montrer l'efficacité et la place de certaines choses
<ongolaBoy> je sais aussi que même malgré ça bcp ne comprennent et ne comprendront jamais la philosophie derrière mais je continue :)
<sovo> je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas aider, loin de la
<sovo> moi mm je continu a aider benevolement
<septox> .
<septox> global jam --> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<septox> man proposition est qu'on fasse quelque chose ds la translation
<septox> concept: 50-50 camer
<septox> chaque mamebre prends 50 trucs a traduire en francais ds ubuntu https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/fr
<septox> des qu'il finit il prends encore 50
<septox> qu'en pensez vous
<septox> naturellement on explique cmt faire au prealbale
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-18
<warrens> slt cyrilledibamou
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-19
<warrens> hi all
<indy21> hi
<warrens> indy21, dis moi, tu utilises lastfm pour scrobbler tes sons?
<indy21> warrens: non. j'ai pa la bande passante pour ça. :D
<warrens> bande passante comment?
<indy21> warrens: tu a un souci avec ??
<septox> .
<warrens> ca garde juste la trace de ce que tu suis et une fois connecte, il envoie au serveur
 * septox lis les logs
<warrens> oui
<warrens> j'ai installe le client lastfm sous xubuntu
<warrens> mais au moment de le lancer, un message d'erreur affiche
<warrens> Failed to execute command "/usr/bin/lastfm-client"
<septox> warrens: tu as installe le client cmt ? apt-get ou bien depuis une archive
<septox> ?
<warrens> quand je vais effectivement dans le dossier /usr/bin, je me rends compte que le dossier ou fichier n'est pas effectivemnt cree
<warrens> j'ai d'abord installe via apt-get
<warrens> ensuite via synaptique
<warrens> apres avoir desinstalle la premiere fois bien sure
<warrens> je ne sais pas si c'est le depot qui fait probleme
<indy21> essaye la commande :"sudo apt-get install lastfm"
<warrens> ok, des la petite update ci fini, j'essaie
<septox> uhmm peut etre que le racourci cherche ds /usr/bin/ alors que l'installation a mis cela ailleurs
<warrens> en fait, ce j'ai exactement installe c'est le paquet lastfm-scrobbler
<warrens> indy21, je jete un coup a la logitheque pour voir si lastfm a ete aussi installe ou pas
<warrens> pour envisager la possibilite de septox
<indy21> je sai pa trop si ton dépot est différent du mien mais j'ai trouvé l'app "lastfm" au lien de "lastfm-client"
<indy21> ongolaBoy: pr ton pb de démarrage sur uefi : http://www.sur-la-toile.com/article-17702-Installer-Linux-cohabitant-avec-Windows-8-c-est-possible-Oui.html
<warrens> en effet l'app "lastfm" n'est pas installe
<warrens> indy21, et ca fonctionne chez toi?
<indy21> oui oui.
<indy21> en tt cas il me demande un compte pour se connecter
<warrens> ok, j'installe "lastfm" pour voir
<indy21> warrens: c'est bon?
<warrens> ouais, ca marche
<warrens> indy21, merci ^^
<warrens> bon ben... je desisntalle lastfm-client dans ce cas
<ongolaBoy> indy21: thanks ;)
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi
<indy21> ariabbas:hi.
<ariabbas> indy21: cava tres bien
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-20
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<simplice_ndere> quelqu'un aurai t-il déjà utiliser Bugzilla?
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: oui.. moi .
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: alors je suis plein de grace :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: j'ai un probleme pour la config d'envoi des emails au utilisateurs
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: il y'aussi la création des groupes entre produits et utilisateurs que je pige pas bien
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: explique mieux ton soucis
 * ongolaBoy lit juste de temps en temps
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-21
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy,en fait ma demande est d'avoir un exemple de config pour l'envoi d'email lors de l'ajout d'un nouveau bug
<ongolaBoy> hello
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: l'envoi d'email ne dépend pas de l'application au bout mais d'un certain nombre de paramètres co
<ongolaBoy> côté serveur
<ongolaBoy> si tu me décrivais l'environnement applicatif du serveur employé ça sera plus facile
<simplice_ndere> ok
<simplice_ndere> en fait c'est là le probleme
<simplice_ndere> vu que je actuellement je fonctionnne en local sous apache avec mysql comme bd
<simplice_ndere> et donc est ce necessaire à mon niveau de creer un service smtp pour l'envoi d'email, vu que je voudrais les envoyer à des adresses gmail
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ok, je vois
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: tu as tout dit: «service smtp» .. c'est ce que tu voulais
<ongolaBoy> en fonction de l'OS sur lequel tu dois exécuter ton appli, tu peux utiliser une interface d'envoi
 * ongolaBoy répondra plus tard.. des urgences
<simplice_ndere> ok
<warrens> simplice_ndere, il  des batteries usees a faire zigouiller :-P
<simplice_ndere> warrens, :)
<simplice_ndere> warrens, comment ça zigouiller, c'est pas de la polution de l'environnement ça?
<warrens> zigouiller=recycler ^_^
<simplice_ndere> ah dac
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<warrens> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> good day
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-22
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> cyrilledibamou: cava mieux ?
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas, hi
<ariabbas> simplice_ndere: cava bien et toi ?
<simplice_ndere> je vais bien
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-17
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .....
<ongolaBoy> warrens: ariabbas bonjour
<warrens> ongolaBoy: bonjour
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-18
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-20
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-21
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-16
<indy21> .
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hiii
<indy21> on n'est à J-5. un tweet de  @ubucm ne serait-il pas bienvenu? :-)
<ongolaBoy> oui en effet
<indy21> ongolaBoy: c'est pas le bon canal pour parler ça mais ta team un peu lolante.
 * indy21 a lu les minutes de la dernière réunion. :-D
<ongolaBoy> quelle réunion ?
<indy21> celle de la semaine passée je crois.
<ongolaBoy> ah bon ? il y avait une réunion prévue ?? je n'étais pas au courant :)
<indy21> lol.
<indy21> celle du 09-02-2015.
<ongolaBoy> ici sur IRC ? parce que ce jour là je ne vois rien à ce sujet dans les logs
<indy21> heu...sur le salon #tac de l'auf.
<ongolaBoy> ah d'accord :)
<ongolaBoy> coco1: salut .. qu'est-ce que tu racontais ce matin à 2h ?? je n'ai vraiment rien compris :)
<coco11> Salut ongolaBoy: je me posais juste des questions à la suite du partage du lien présentant le message d'erreur sur le site web du Concours de la DGSN ;-)
<coco11> Je dois être trop flou pour que tu n'aies rien compris du tout :-D
<coco11> Salut @tous !
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: salut ..
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: tu vois quand je te parlais d'un manque d'optimisation dans nos routages dans le pays..
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: biensure
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: je suppose que tu es déjà retourné !
<ongolaBoy> yep
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: pr mon miroir
<ongolaBoy> de ydé au CNF c'est 7 routeurs dans les deux sens
<saoungoumi> donc 11 d'ici alors que le CNF et l'univ on 1 routeur de différent
<saoungoumi> là alors vraiment
<saoungoumi> relativement à mon miroir
<saoungoumi> j'ai l'impression que le telechargement continu sans tenir compte du fait qu'il devais recommancer
<ongolaBoy> il faut surveiller les logs
 * indy21 fuit un peu les buzz de twitter. :-)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je risque ne pas être connecté ce samedi. obligations académiques. :D
<indy21> donc si tu a besoin de moi cette semaine je suis dispo.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ok. c'est noté
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas pour info le CNF de Yaoundé pourra accueillir ceux qui veulent samedi..
 * ongolaBoy fait un courriel de rappel
<Fabrice_> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-17
<indy21> hi
<nacerix> hi
<limbe> hello, somebody here?
<ongolaBoy> limbe: hi
<limbe> nous allons participer, bien que nous sommes entrain de demenager l'ecole
<ongolaBoy> ok.. c'est pour samedi :)
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: salut. tu as vu mon courriel à propos de ton fichier de zone ?
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy:  oui je viens de te repondre parrapport
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: j'avais fait confiance aux conception faites par le Dr et Minette mais bon nul ne detien le monopol du savoir
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: je viens de proposer un nouvau model de numéro de serie qui permettrait de remédier je crois définitivement à ce type de problème
<ongolaBoy> j'ai vu en effet
<ongolaBoy> mais le plus important dans ce genre de cas ce sont les RFC qui doivent te guider
<ongolaBoy> je vais d'ailleurs retrouver celle relative à ce problème et je te la communiquerais
<saoungoumi> ok
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Salut à tous !
<ongolaBoy> salut
<coco1> ongolaBoy c'est ok maintenant ? par rapport aux incompréhensibles twits ?
<coco1>  Bon, je me rends compte que plus on s'avance vers la date du 21.02.2015, plus le nombre de présents diminue ici. Il y a plus isuers raisons c'est sûr. Juste en passant :-X
<coco1> indy21 :-)
<ongolaBoy> coco1: je n'ai pas cherché à plus comprendre..
<ongolaBoy> pour information le 25 mars le CNF organisera la journée des documents libres http://documentfreedom.org/
<coco1> ..
<coco1> nacerix: content de te croiser ;-)
<nacerix> yep, moi même je suis surpris de me croiser sur ce chat :-d
<nacerix> je rigole
<ongolaBoy> :)
<nacerix> j'ai pas pris la bonne habitude de faire régulièrement un tour ici
<coco1> :-D
<coco1> Tu vas bien, c'est l'essentiel et en plus toujours prêt à partager.
<nacerix> lecture intéressante: http://www.activestate.com/stackato?utm_expid=38623772-5.6s96DopbSuSFejrYBARncw.0&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fjava.dzone.com%2Farticles%2Fintroduction-paas-openstack
<nacerix> pret à partager autant que me le permet mon emploi du temps
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-19
<ongolaBoy> bonjour !!
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-20
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> bonjour , je rappelle que vadockalab c'est demain entre 14h et 16h  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/VaDockAlab
<indy21> hi.
 * indy21 applaudit que sauf ongolaboy. il nous fait le teasing de l'event!
<indy21> :-)
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ongolaBoy> coco1: tu as un haut parleur ? si oui , tu peux venir avec demain stp ?
<coco1> (y)
<coco1> Ah ok, mais je n'en ai plus :-(
<coco1> Sauf si je le retrouve quelque part; car j'avais un très petit haut parleur; mais surpuissant...
<ongolaBoy> s'il est surpuissant ça va peu importe sa taille
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> Je vais fouiller, mais difficile de te promettre de l'avoir, parce que son alim était même en 115 Volt :-D
<coco1> En tt cas, si je le retrouve on adaptera une alim; bon
 * coco1 se demande déjà où peut être cette paire de boîtes à musique ***
<ongolaBoy> c'est parce que je suis à sec . j'en aurais acheté
<coco1> Bon, laisse, je vais en prendre chez un ami; c'est bon.
<coco1> Tu y seras à quelle heure ?
<ongolaBoy> 13H30
<coco1> Si tu pouvais y être plus tôt, j'en aurais profité pour lancer la copie de ton mirroir... Bon, on verra bien une autre fois, c'est vrai que je pourrai aussi laisser le DD
<coco1> Ok, si tu laisses ton wifi open, je pourrais y être même avant toi ;-)
<ongolaBoy> coco1: la copie du miroir ? hum.. ça demande 4h au moins par liaison filaire hein
<coco1> oui justement, tu vas rester gérer ça :-D
<coco1> Je viens plus tôt pour une autre raison, en fait ;-)
<ongolaBoy> coco1: user : vadockalab ; mdp : ubuntu-cm
<coco1> Ok merci d'anticiper pour l'atelier ; mais tu sais que pour moi ce n'était pas nécessaire j'en ai déjà ;-)
<coco1> Je note quand même, on ne sait jamais :-D
<ongolaBoy> mais pourquoi tu me demandais donc pour le wifi ? il fonctionne en tout temps. ça ne nécessite pas ma présence
<indy21> ongolaBoy: y'a aussi Firefox Hello coe alternative hein. on en parlera à la prochaine session en ligne. :-)
<ongolaBoy> ok :)
<ongolaBoy> ah oui .. j'ai vu ça récemment mais je n'ai pas voulu tester
<ongolaBoy> j'en avais parlé avec des collègues
<indy21> ongolaBoy : pour les discussions "un à un" c'est très intéressant. Pour plusieurs y'a beaucoup de limites.
<ongolaBoy> clair
<ongolaBoy> allez, moi je file
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-21
<ariabbas> .
<limbe> hello
<nacerix> salut  tous
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<nacerix> hello tous
<nacerix> la forme?
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: IzaneFG kenju254 jeanfrancis :)
<IzaneFG> :)
<IzaneFG> Yep
<nacerix> pour faciliter l'expérimentation, j'invite chacun de vous à créer un compte sur github et ansible-galaxy
<nacerix> si possible
<kenju254> wassup ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> kenju254: i'm fine
<ongolaBoy> kenju254: what about you ? :)
<kenju254> ongolaBoy: Am cool.. Greetings from Nairobi
<nacerix> Welcome to every
<nacerix> the session which would begin in 1h and something would be mainly in french
<nacerix> an english session would be scheduled not long from today
 * ongolaBoy réfléchit sur le meilleur dispositif à adopter dans la salle ici ...
<Guest21026> hmm
<Guest21026> euh
<ongolaBoy> .
<nacerix> bonjour
<nacerix> ceux qui sont sur jitsi, est ce que vous m'entendez?
<nacerix> et est ce que vous me voyez?
<ongolaBoy> nacerix: ni son ni vidéo de ta part
<nacerix> hep les gars, on dirait que ca se passe pas bien avec jitsi
<nacerix> et ce serait dommage de pas avoir le partage d'écran au moins
<nacerix> pour voir les choses en vrai
<indy21> nacerix, : on peut utiliser le client jitsi?
<TiAya> on a un solution de rechange?
<ongolaBo1> oui
<ongolaBo1> https://rendez-vous.renater.fr/vadockalab
<nacerix> ok, allons voir sur renater
<indy21> ongolaBo1 : j'y suis.
<ongolaBo1> indy21: tu me vois ?
<indy21> ongolaBo1 : non
<indy21> vérifiez les paramètres vidéo et audio.
<nacerix> j'arrive à voir et à entendre jister
<nacerix> Ti Aya plutot
<indy21> j'entends quelque chose mais je ne sais pas c'est qui.
<nacerix> la voix est hyper hachée
<nacerix> pas moyen de comprendre ce qu'on entends
<ongolaBo1> si vous êtes sur renater alors c mon micro foiré que vous entendez
<nacerix> ah ok
<nacerix> apparemment moi on m'entends bien sur renater
<nacerix> tu arrives à m'entendre willy?
<ongolaBo1> non :(
<nacerix> houla
<indy21> ongolaBo1 : peut essayer avec moi appear.in ?
<nacerix> c'est à dire?
<nacerix> est ce que vosu arrivez au moins à me voir?
<indy21> nacerix : je ne te vois pas.
<nacerix> allo les gars, ca donne quoi?
<nacerix> allo?
<abakamousa> je ne vois personne
<ongolaBoy> hum..
<ongolaBoy> mon câble réseau s'était déconnecté
<ongolaBoy> ok pour moii
<indy21> moi j'ai rien.
<indy21> bon j'entends nacerix
<ongolaBoy> l'url de la conf est https://rendez-vous.renater.fr/vadockalab
<limbe> hello
<ongolaBoy> limbe: hello
<ongolaBoy> limbe: cut your mic at your arrival  please
<indy21> heu... on a été coupé ou c'est moi ?
<sformationCNF> Souvent en vidant le cache de Chrome ça évite ces déconnexions indésirées... Commençons par faire ça: Vider cache
<nacerix> je passe à la version desktop
<nacerix> de jitsi
<nacerix> une minut
<sformation2> sinon pour les autres essayez un peu https://rendez-vous.renater.fr/vadockalab1
<sformationCNF> ..
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Salut à tous
<coco1> Ok, bonne idée nacerix
<limbe-1> hello
<sformation2> sinon pour les autres essayez un peu https://rendez-vous.renater.fr/vadockalab1
<limbe-1> je no voiis que moi en ligne https://rendez-vous.renater.fr/vadockalab1
<limbe-1> par contre li me montre 3 participants
<limbe-1> ti aya particiapant et moi
<limbe-1> si personne chatte, c'est cmplique...
<ongolaBoy> limbe-1: est-ce que ça va ? nacerix présente l'environnement
<coco1> ..
<indy21> .
<coco1> ..
<limbe-2> hello
<limbe-2> we loose laa connections tell me the address of meet.jit
<indy21> ongolaBoy, sformationCNF : vous vous voyez quelque chose ?
<coco1> https://rendez-vous.renater.fr/vadockalab1
<coco1> limbe-2:
<coco1> C'est bon?
<coco1>  indy21: ici on voit sur l'écran de contrôle, mais pas  depuis mon poste
<indy21> coco1: tjrs pas
<coco1> oui
<coco1> On te suis un peu nacerix
<coco1> ..
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<indy21> quelqu'un enregistre au moins pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas suivre?
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> Ah d'accc,
<ongolaBoy> indy21: désolé on n'enregitrait pas mais je vous ferais un petit point dès que possible sur ubuntu-cm
<coco1> Pas de record pour cette fois
<ongolaBoy> mais je vous parlerais de ce que nacerix prévoit faire pour la suite ainsi que ti_aya
<coco1> L'expérience va en grandissant.
<ongolaBoy> nous aurons des sessions de formation si possible 1 fois par mois avec des cours prétléchargés sur youtube
<coco1> Merci encore à nacerix, ongolaboy, pour votre engagement.
<ongolaBoy> ti_aya a aussi des notion à partager avec tout le monde
<ongolaBoy> bref .. j'en parlerais un peu plus tard
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> ok
<coco1> ..
<indy21> faudra aussi penser à une solution pour les prochains ateliers.
<ongolaBoy> on testera d'autres solutions mais je pense que pour le moment le gros problème est le moment où tout le monde se connecte/déconnecte
<coco1> ..
<ongolaBoy> pendant 1h on a travaillé sans problème et pourtant au début c'était terrible :D
<coco1> :-D
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas ceux qui se plaignaient du manque d'activités dans ubuntu-cm n'étaient pas là
<ongolaBoy> donc . vraiment .. je ne sais pas ce que les gens veulent souvent
<ongolaBoy> mais j'ai compris que je fais comme je peux, quand je peux avec ceux qui veulent :)
<ariabbas> *faut pas facher heinnnn :D
<indy21> ariabbas: je dis que hein. ongolaboy veut déjà faire le hate. :-)
<ariabbas> indy21: ya de quoi mais le connaissant, je sais qu'il ne se decouragera pas. Je me repete d'ailleurs cette expression de ongolaboy "on fait ce que l'on peut faire" ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-22
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-02-23
<ariabbas> .
